# Cream Colour Bases - do you use em?



## infernalmachine (Sep 19, 2008)

CCBs always catch my eye at MAC but i have admittedly never, ever bought one.  i just don't know what i would use one for.  they seem too greasy for under e/s, a bit too thick for cream blush... and i don't even know about lips...

do you use CCBs? what for?


----------



## Hilly (Sep 19, 2008)

I use Pearl CCB as a base. It is great!! The can be used for lips as well tho I never have.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 19, 2008)

i use shell ccb as an eyeshadow base- works great!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm a WOC (NW43) and I use mid-tone sepia, bamboo, and antiqued gold.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Sep 19, 2008)

BTW.. they can be used on lips too. But make sure you read the inserts and website because some shouldn't be used on the eyes and shouldn't be used on the lips.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 20, 2008)

I have Shell, and occasionally I use it as a base to make my eyeshadow really pop. It's also good for pigments, since it's a sticky base. I use this over my regular base though (TF SI/UD PP/Paints) though because my lids are oily.


----------



## xoleaxo (Sep 20, 2008)

i use Hush as an eyeshadow base when i'm using neutral colors.  it can feel greasy/heavy if you apply too much, so i just swirl my finger in it and then tap it on my eyelid lightly so that i dont have a thick layer.


----------



## foomph (Sep 20, 2008)

I use Shell CCB as a cheek and upper lip highlight (cupid's bow).  I did it for my wedding too and it looked amazing!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 20, 2008)

I have never used one before... i might think about trying one for a base.


----------



## animacani (Sep 20, 2008)

I use impropper copper as my highlighter for my cheekbones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   (I am a nc42)


----------



## MacNeill59 (Sep 20, 2008)

i Love CCB, Pearl or Luna make excellent highlighters for a dewy shimmer right on the cheekbone or the browbone. I have several friends who use fabulush as a cheek colour. I am OBSESSED with Nude CCB as a highlighter AND a perfect nude lip. Get into it!!!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Sep 20, 2008)

i have pearl, virgin isle and impropper coper.
i use pearl for highlights - looks amazing , kinda frosty. and also as eye base.. really makes the colors pop.
impropper - for eye base also, sometimes on lips when i do black smoky eye.
(it kinda shimmery nude-brown for me, but i like it)
and virgin isle also as eye base, blush and for lips.

i love this stuff so much so i recomended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but just make sure to prime your lids good first, cuz they creases.


----------



## contrabassoon (Sep 20, 2008)

To use as e/s base, the trick is to do a very thin layer of the CCB. If you do a thick layer it will crease.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 21, 2008)

Are pearl and shell similar colours? I was thinking of ordering both, but i've never seen them in real life before? Is it worth getting the two?


----------



## clwkerric (Sep 21, 2008)

I use a CCB every single application (thin layer). I never put on anything without it. I use Fawntastic. It is an EXCELLENT neutral. I go through about 3 or 4 a year... LOL.


----------



## clwkerric (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_Are pearl and shell similar colours? I was thinking of ordering both, but i've never seen them in real life before? Is it worth getting the two?_

 
No, not at all... I will take a pic and post it right now...


----------



## clwkerric (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_Are pearl and shell similar colours? I was thinking of ordering both, but i've never seen them in real life before? Is it worth getting the two?_

 
Pearl (Left)
Shell (Right)


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_I use impropper copper as my highlighter for my cheekbones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   (I am a nc42)_

 
Cosign. I use this on clients of a darker skintone and it pops.


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 21, 2008)

I only have Hush and I originally bought it for highlighting but recently I've used it more on my lips wiht l/g. It looks really nice especially under Dreamy l/g.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Sep 21, 2008)

I only have Pearl and I use it as my brow highlight or cheek highlight. I love it. I have oily eyelids so I never tried it as an eyeshadow base...I think it may crease on me.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 21, 2008)

I use the bronze CCB as a highlight i love it!


----------



## infernalmachine (Sep 21, 2008)

wow thanks guys, i'm thinking pearl or shell might be good as a cheek highlighter and e/s base now, for my NC20 skin.

i knew they must be good for something!


----------



## kkischer04 (Sep 22, 2008)

I only have pearl...I like it for high lighting. I can't use it on my enitre lid as it creases too much for my liking, my lids are just too oily. I don't think I'd invest in any others though...


----------



## Lapis (Sep 22, 2008)

if you had asked me yesterday I would have said I don't use it, lol because they crease like mad with me but this morning I tried 2 looks I used Kool on one eye and Slammin' on the other and neither have creased, I used udpp and a very light hand with the ccb's and my eyes look GREAT


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 22, 2008)

I use Pearl occasionally as a highlighter colour. I generally don't tend to use it as an e/s base and it creases on me, but I do occasionally use Luna as it really grabs the colour and makes it so bright. I don't use Luna as a highlighter as I'm so pale anyway it'd make me look pure white! Virgin Isle is also good for covering undereye circles, very sparingly of course, covers up blue!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_Pearl (Left)
Shell (Right)











_

 
Thank you soooo much! These pics are excellent, I will definitly order both now.


----------



## miss_bailey (Sep 23, 2008)

Im NC30 and I LOVE using improper copper as a blush!


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 24, 2008)

I've never tried one, but after seeing the Kim K vids, I want one to use under my blush.  It fades so fast, so I'm hoping this will help.  I think my lids are too oily for me to use them on my eyes.

I plan to buy the gorgeous Crushed Bourgainvilla shade in the Ungaro collex.


----------



## shelavou (Jan 2, 2009)

I use pearl as an e/s base sometimes.


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 2, 2009)

i've used luna as a base and i don't really like it much unless i use udpp under it as well.

i really like to use it in the inner corner of my eye though- it widens my eye a bit. :}


----------



## Kitiara (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacNeill59* 

 
_ Luna make excellent highlighters_

 
x2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Personaly, it made a crappy base. 
It dulled down the colors. and creased within a few hours.

But I looove it on my cheeks.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jan 2, 2009)

I occasionally use Luna as an eyeshadow base if I've run out of Bare Canvas, but it usually creases on me. I thought I could also use it as a highlight colour on my cheeks but since I wear Studio Fix (powder) and am a bit useless, it never applies too well.

The only other CCB I own is Premeditated. I bought it to use as a base but found it far too messy and creasy. Now I can't think of a single use for it!


----------



## sweeteternity (Jan 2, 2009)

I like Pearl CCB as a cheek highlight.


----------



## pianohno (Jan 2, 2009)

I love to use them under powder blush!


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 2, 2009)

I use Crushed Boob as a base for my blush.


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 3, 2009)

i use crushed boob under fashion frenzy because i find it holds the colour more. i also use it very lightly under stark naked to make it pop. its lovely on the lips too. i want to try more but keep forgetting about them!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 3, 2009)

i use improper copper as a base for my blush sometimes because my blush seems to just...disappear thruout the day.


----------



## CheeSauce (May 20, 2009)

*Cream Color Base?*

Hey all!

I was thinking about getting some cream color base for my blush because I heard it works really well but I also heard that it is pretty bad when it comes to a lip or eyeshadow base. I was wondering what all of your experiences were with it. Is it worth buy? How does it work for an eyeshadow base?


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Cream Color Base?*

i only have pearl cream colour base and love it! it is great as a highlighter, under blusher and on lips.  however when i have used it on my eyes over udpp it has caused my shadows to crease after about 5 hours (usually i'll wear stuff for 8 hours + and it still lasts!)  it does create a slightly tacky base which is great for pigments but i wouldn't advise using a ccb for a base on your eyes unless you are only wearing make up for a short time period.  all other areas of the face it works great though!


----------



## foomph (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Cream Color Base?*

I have shell which I LOVE for a cheek/brow bone/face highlight, but using it as an eyeshadow base made my eyeshadow crease like crazy.  On the brow bone i's fine though.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Cream Color Base?*

I love CCBs.  I only have 2 -- Crushed Bougainvillea & Fawntastic.  I use the Crushed B mainly as a cheek stain and sometimes as a lippie.  I use Fawntastic as a highlighter and as a base for MSFs.  I have oily eyelids so using CCBs as an eyeshadow base is a no-no for me.  It'll slide right off of my face!


----------



## gildedangel (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Cream Color Base?*

I find that CCBs are okay bases, they work in a pinch. A lot of the problem with them is that if you can use it as a blush, it is probably not eye-safe. I find that it works well for lips though. It is okay for a blush but they can be hard to work with if you don't warm them up first.


----------



## Yushimi (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Cream Color Base?*

Shell or Pearl

I use them to allow my highlights or blushes stay on all day.

I always use my fingers so it warms up first


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2010)

I love CCP Hush and Pearl as my highlighter on the cheeks! Pearl in winter ands Hush in spring/summer.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Mar 16, 2010)

I only have a couple. But pearl is the one I reach for most often.

I use it as a cheek highlight but I have to pile it on - otherwise it wont show up on my skintone. I dont find them overly greasy but I need to use my fingers to apply and blend. Any brush suggestions here guys?

Also, I feel they take a little extra work to blend. I dont really mind that though, cause theyre lovely on!


----------



## Caderas (Mar 17, 2010)

I use them mainly for cheek color/highlight and on my eyes for a inner V & brow bone highlight on days where I don't use eyeshadow just for a little bit of freshness!


----------



## soveryfabulous (Mar 17, 2010)

I've only got one CCB in Luna. I use it sometimes to highlight.


----------



## Civies (Mar 17, 2010)

I use hush as a highlight, it's gorgeous! So creamy and easily blendable.


----------



## goldenhen (Mar 18, 2010)

I love them and I think it's a shame MAC doesn't seem to value them more. Most of the best colours are Pro these days. I particularly love Nude and Tint for a shimmer-free cream highlight/contour effect.


----------



## winkietoe (Mar 23, 2010)

I just bought Fawntastic today to use as an eyeshadow base and it creased on me


----------

